# quaxlis tile map programming tutorial prob



## flopps (2. Sep 2013)

Heyho,
ich habe ein kleines problem mit dem tile game tutorial von quaxli, nachzulesen auf dieser seite:
http://archon.bplaced.net/bain09/St.../Spiele/Tutorial%20f%FCr%20Java-Spiele%20.pdf
das proble, welches sich mir jetzt stellt erscheint auf seite 114 innerhalb der zeilen 57-63. als erstes sagt mir meine ide das es die variable nicht gibt und mir selber ergibt sich auch nicht wirklich was speziell mit dem this gemeint ist. es gibt zwar ein width und ein height direkt darüber aber warum dann das this davor? daher gehe ich davon aus das diese beiden integer nicht gemeint sind und frage mich nun welche denn dann?
würde mich über hilfe freuen

grüße flopps


----------



## Ikaron (3. Sep 2013)

Naja, ich glaube damit ist gemeint, dass wenn z.B. dein Spielfeld 3x3 Felder groß ist, du jetzt aber Feld (4/1) lädst z.B, dass dann auch die Gesamtgröße angepasst wird, zu 4x3. Das ist jetzt mal meine Ansicht. Die Methode muss in eine Spielfeld-Klasse oder sowas in die Richtung. Welche Variable ist nicht gesetzt?

Btw, hier eine kleine Info zu this. Dieses gibt nämlich genau vor, was gemeint ist. Hier ein Beispiel dazu:


```
public class A {

    public int b; // Wird in den Comments als Instanzvariable bezeichnet

    public void methodC(int b) { // Wird in den Comments als lokale Variable bezeichnet

        // Die Variable b existiert zwei mal! Einmal als lokale Variable (nur innerhalb methodC) und einmal als Instanzvariable (in der Klasse selbst)
        b = 5
        // Dies setzt die lokale Variable. Java geht immer von der Deklaration in der... Sagen wir nähesten Ebene aus. Innerhalb einer Methode sind das halt erst die lokalen Variablen, dann die Instanzvariablen, in der Reihenfolge
        this.b = b
        // Dies setzt die Instanzvariable. Das "this" gibt nur an, dass die Instanzvariable gemeint ist, nichts anderes. So wie man z.B. objekt.a schreiben könnte, wenn man auf ein anderes Objekt zugreift, ist this.a für einen selbst zuständig. Es kann somit z.B. nicht in static blocks/methods/etc.. vorkommen. Ich hoffe, das ist verständlich.
    }
}
```


----------



## flopps (3. Sep 2013)

danke für deine antwort ikaron, nach der definition von this müsste this.width also auf die instanzvariable von width zugriefen und nicht auf die zuvor deklarierte lokale variable width. das dachte ich mir auch schon und damit bleibt bei mir immer noch die frage welches width damit gemeint ist wenn keins in der klasse deklariert wurde oder im weiteren verlauf des tutorials wird.
das ist das problem welches weiterhin besteht und welches ich jetzt durch deine hilfe besser nachvollziehen kann.

freue mich jederzeit über weitere hilfe oder vorschläge


----------



## flopps (3. Sep 2013)

da ich davon ausgehe das mit dem this.width also die map breite und mit this.height die map höhe gemeint ist habe ich ersteinmal diese beiden variablen also instanzvariablen zu der klasse hinzugefügt und werde mir später angucken ob sich noch was ändert


----------



## flopps (3. Sep 2013)

ok, einfach die klasse von rectangle erben lassen und alles ist in butter, thema erledigt :applaus:


----------

